# Bella lost her battle



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She left us this morning, she was in my arms....she took a large piece of my heart with her ...she was very loved and life will never be the same again...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

There are no words, and I'm sure many here with shed a tear with you, just as I am right now. Godspeed little darling Bella xxxx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am deeply sorry.

She was a brave and valiant girl. I can say the same for you.

Praying peace for your hurting heart. 

Love never has to end!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So so sorry for your loss stay strong for Bella


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. We lost a dog-family-member just last month over the rainbow bridge. My heart goes out to you.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so sorry- my heart just sank when I saw this. I have been following your other thread and I just know she knew you cared for her very much. You did everything that could be done to give her a chance and I am heartbroken that this is how it turned out. She is lucky to have been your dog.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so, so sorry Kathleen. I never ever wanted to see this post. I'm crying for you and sweet Bella. I've admired her since I first started lurking these forums because of her strength, diva personality, and how much she reminded me of my first Chi. She fought so hard for so long and you did all you could for her. She has passed knowing she is so very loved. Hang in there.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Im so very sorry. I know nothing we can say will make you feel better right now, but Bella was so special she was loved all around the world by people who never even met her.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear this... I am sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kathleen, I like everyone else just felt my heart sink when I saw the title on this post. My husband and I are so deeply heartbroken for you. I wish there was something I could say to help ease your pain, but I know only time and sweet memories will do that. My prayers, heart, tears and thoughts are with you. 
Bella, you may have left your family and your friends, but you will never be forgotten by those who loved you both in person, through your pictures, and through your mommy's posts. In many ways you stole a little piece of my heart every time I saw a picture or a few words about you. You were so very blessed to have such a wonderful mommy and daddy who loved and took such wonderful care of you. I know you are heaven now with my sweet Hannah looking down at your families with love in your eyes. Both of you will be forever young and beautiful . Rest in Peace Bella.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so so Sorry for your loss, little Bella will sure be missed.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Bella was a really special girl. What a great spirit she had. Thank you Kathleen for sharing heer with us, the stories, the pictures and post about Bella and her "sisters" always brought a smile to my day. You did what you had to do to give her every possibly chance and a loving home and happy life. I am sorry for your sadness.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it will take a while for this hurt to go away so hang in there.at least Bella no longer feels any pain or suffering.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Kathleen.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Kathleen. I haven't been on in a while, and this is the first thread I saw. I cannot tell you how I hurt for you. Like Stella said, Bella is loved all over the world. Though we never met her, there was something special about her that you just loved. She was massively loved and cared for by you, and I know she knew that very well. Please know you are in my prayers.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am so, so very sorry to hear this. If only all dogs had the love, care and devotion you provided Bella with, the world would be a much kinder place. I know you will deeply miss her. RIP Bella.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about precious little Bella. I can tell how loved and cherished she was. You gave her the best care possible.


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear about your Bella. It is never easy to say goodbye to a loving animal that just loves you unconditionally. Run free in fields of flowers Bella.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so heartbroken to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. 

Bella was a strong, determined little girl. Through all of her struggles, she persevered. Your family gave her everything, and she knew that. She spent every day working hard to survive. 

You can be comforted by the fact that she is over the rainbow bridge running, playing, and eating great doggy food! 

One day you will see her again. She was an angel on earth and I have no doubt that she is blessing everyone around her still. 

RIP sweet Bella!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this *hugs*


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.. Rest in peace Bella.


----------



## SirWallaceChihuahuas (Sep 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So So sorry for the loss of Bella, our thoughts are with you, RIP Sweet girl. X


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Kathleen I am so very sorry to hear this. This just breaks my heart. I'm glad you were holding her at that time so she wasn't alone. R.I.P and run free sweet Bella. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way xxxx


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, words cannot express what I am feeling. Like many others have said this is a thread I never wanted to see.

Bella was so lucky to have such an incredible Mommy and Daddy. She lived her life surrounded with so much love. 

Rest in peace little Bella, you were an insperation to all.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so so sorry. I know nothing I could say would help you at this time. 
Just know your beautiful girl is now free from pain, and she was well loved and you did everything you could to help her.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry.  Feel hugged!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sorry for your loss, rip little one xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh Kathleen, I am so very sorry, you did everything you could for her- RIP little Bella


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am sitting here just heartbroken...... Bella held a special place in my heart...she was such a trooper.... I know everyone here just loved her to pieces.... RIP Bella.... when you see Tito, Poncho, Peso over that Rainbow Bridge... tell them I love them.......



*RAINBOW BRIDGE FOR BELLA*











.


----------



## roxysmum (Sep 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts go out to you


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm on shock !!! I'm so sorry :'( stay strong , you gave her an amazing life and she will always love you  xxxxxxxx


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My heart skipped a beat reading this post!! I'm am so crushed after following your other threads. I am so so sorry. Know that we try so hard to help our little ones the best we can & sometimes it just seems so unfair. Bella knows how much she was/is loved & is in peace now. RIP sweet little baby girl!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Kathleen I am so very sorry for your heartbreak. We all loved Bella and admire both of you. There is a new perfect angel in heaven now..........


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. There is nothing I can say. You and your family will be in my thoughts! Please take care and get some rest. You have put a lot into this! your babies need you!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you all .....it is almost 24 hrs since Bella passed away and the tears have not stopped yet...I am lost....Bella was a very special little girl...I had no choice in getting her...she demanded to go home with me a little over 8 yrs ago and that was the start of our journey together...I loved her like no other pet I have ever had...I love Iz and Zar but my love for Bella was different..maybe just because she demanded it of me, she was my precious diva...there will never be another Isabella Rosselini AKA Bella :love9:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I feel so sad today thinking of you and the loss of Bella - she touched us all here - hugs


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't imagine what you are going through. I am so, so sorry. Peace little Bella.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry for you loss! RIP Bella.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Sending my condolences...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a sad time. So very sorry for your loss. She was loved and will be deeply missed.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's such a hard time for you,i'm so sorry


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, this just breaks my heart. I know what a strong and special girl Bella was. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My heart is still aching for you and my eyes keep pricking and filling with tears, oh how I wish you didn't have to feel the grief I know you are. 

Your little Diva girl touched more people all over the world than you or she could ever begin to imagine. I was always completely in awe of the lengths you & hubby had to go to in order to ensure a happy and comfortable life for her, and thrilled to the core by the way she returned your every gesture with so much pure, wonderful love in her eyes. She will never be forgotten, not by you, and not by many of us here who just loved her to bits.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

So sad to hear this.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We are so sorry about Bella. She certainly did fight for a long time. You and your husband did such a wonderful job with her. Many people would have euthanized her way before. Keep the happy memories. 

I think sometimes a dog/cat with 'special needs' are sent to people like you. Somehow the gods above know that you will take care of them.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear this .. RIP Bella.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

So sorry for you'r loss RIP sweet Bella


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. 

I wish I had words to make it better.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry! Losing a pet (child to a lot us) is so sad! She is running free now without any pain!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry for you Loss


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Deeply sorry for your loss, Kathleen. I wish you peace in your time of sorrow. Take care my friend. <3


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss! You will be in my thoughts


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this bad news. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear! She was so lucky to have had your love.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

This was the last thing I wanted to see. My heart just broke. I am still fairly new and I have loved following you and Bella on here. I am so sorry and will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers. 

I ONLY WANTED YOU 

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Author unknown


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We understand your heart is broken into a million pieces and you're grieving deeply. We're sending hugs to you and your family. Rest in peace, sweet Bella.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kathleen, my dear friend, words can not express just how sorry I am for your
family's loss. You are one of the kindest people I ever met, and it breaks my
heart to know that you are hurting. There is nothing I can say to ease your
pain, I just want you to know you're not alone in your grieving. I'm here if you
need anything at all. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

:sad5: So sad, very very sorry for your loss, big HUGS..


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel so sorry for you, it is so sad. I pray time will heal your broken heart.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

my heart breaks for you 
run free over rainbow bridge Beautiful Bella x x


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

So sorry for you'r loss RIP Bella Big Hugs.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, sweetie, I'm just seeing this. I am so terribly sorry. I'm tearing up here. You did all you could for her, more than most could. RIP sweet little Bella.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh hun I am so sorry. I just so sorry for your loss. hugs!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so deeply saddened to read this. I echo the thoughts of others when I say Bella was lucky to share her life with you and was loved by many of us here. My heart aches for you.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I'm so very sorry! My heart is broken with you for we just went through this pain in August.My prayers are with you!


----------



## katydid (Oct 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. We had to put down my one and a half year old yesterday because she had a slipped disc in her neck, and her back. I don't know if I will get over it. She was three and a half months pregnant with her first litter. We still have her husband.


----------

